# **OFFICIAL** Biostar T-Power i45/TP45HP info/help thread!!



## philbrown23 (Sep 20, 2008)

So I could not find a thread like this so I figured I'd make one . 

This thread is for us biostar fanbueys to hang out, help out, and post our high fsb's in.

so without further adue: Biostar TP45HP pics:




Via biostar: http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/t-series/introduction.php?S_ID=366

bios: http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/t-series/bios.php?S_ID=366
driver: http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/t-series/driver.php?S_ID=366

mods: none that I can find yet.

Biostar Tpoer i45 pics:




via biostar: http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/t-power/content.php?S_ID=365

bios: http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/t-power/bios.php?S_ID=365
driver: http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/t-power/driver.php?S_ID=365

Via Xtreme system: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=196973
^^^^Very nice thread^^^
Via Rebels haven: http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=33;t=000213

Mods:

 Vcore:  

 the vcore is confirmed. BUT you NEED to use a 250k-ohm trimmer not 50k or 100k like it says in the pic.

Vddr: 



Vnb: 



Vfsb:


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Now, I know where to throw a Biostar person... A great board. One I tell for a P45 board.


----------



## Nosada (Sep 20, 2008)

Where can I buy said motherboard in europe? I've been looking for it in belgium/france/holland/germany for a few weeks now, and the few shops that have it are unwilling to ship internationally.

Thanks in advance,
Nos

PS: I just read a few reviews of the TP45 HP, and it suits me even better, thanks for pointing that motherboard out to the uneducated masses


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll find ya a shop and post them up.


----------



## hairyknuckle (Sep 21, 2008)

*Difference between the TP45hp and I45 board*

I realize one supports Raid and the other doesn't. But are there any other differences?

I have read somewhere that the second PCI 2.0 slot isn't really 2.0 on the TP45hp, it is just PCIx16. Any comments?


----------



## Nosada (Sep 21, 2008)

hairyknuckle said:


> I realize one supports Raid and the other doesn't. But are there any other differences?
> 
> I have read somewhere that the second PCI 2.0 slot isn't really 2.0 on the TP45hp, it is just PCIx16. Any comments?



The Biostar website claims 2 x PCI-E x16 2.0 Slot (CFX x8), although this wouldn't be the first time something like this is misslabelled.


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 26, 2008)

i'm pretty sure that it is 2.0, and yeah  with both slots enabled on BOTH boards they are pci-e 2.0@ X8, i notice abot 200points difference compared to X16-X16 crossfire on an exact same setup tbh.


----------

